# Archery shops



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

I've heard of an archery shop in Pasadena but can find anything online about it. Is there one in the Pasadena/Deer Park/La Porte area that I'm not seeing? I see there in one in Santa Fe but is that the only one on the southeast side of Houston?


----------



## lep1979 (Jul 11, 2012)

Triple Edge Archery on Hwy 146 in between Dayton and MT Belview is where I go.


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

*west Houston archery*

The best


----------



## cmann83 (Mar 1, 2013)

I go to West Houston Archery just west of Beltway 8 and I-10 right next door to Athena and it's the best I've found so far.

Best of luck.


----------



## Deer_Thirty (Dec 26, 2012)

Go see Glen and the guys at West Houston great place and staff can't go wrong.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Santa Fe Archery has never done me wrong.


----------



## hammer63 (May 23, 2013)

Aggie Chris said:


> Santa Fe Archery has never done me wrong.


Agreed. Guys know their stuff and they're great to deal with.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

hammer63 said:


> Agreed. Guys know their stuff and they're great to deal with.


X2


----------

